# Flyfishing sunday



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Sunday turned out to be a very good day of flyfishing.Hooked 13 reds and boated 11. Sight cast to a flounder and put him in the box.Fishing turned on when the tide started falling and it was one after another about as fast as you could unhook one and spot another.Redfish Crack was the go fly.It just does not get any better than that. Liven the Dream.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome day!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fly fishing*

looks like you had another good weekend. take it easy on the crack!


----------



## dough_boy (Aug 30, 2011)

What part of the coast was this? Beautiful water


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! How do you sight cast to a flounder??? Was it swimming or sitting?


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Great job Joe!! Been getting better and better with these fronts.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Galveston Bay. It was swimming along side my skiff.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely jealous!!

Question - is that EP Crusteceous Brush or something else that's in front of the hackle?


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

I used what i had in my stock which was cactus chenile.the original was tied with ep.i'll stick with my version as it has been catching fish.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gotcha - thanks.


----------

